# help rt61 configurazione

## darkice

salve a tutti

mi rivolgo al forum dopo aver googlato per giorni

la situazione è questa

Ho un pc con 2 schede di rete wireless al quale mi collego tramite cavo ethernet dal mio pc fisso.

Il mio pc fisso attualmente provvede a condividere la connessione wifi (tramite una pennetta) al pc con le due schede wifi.

Ma la situazione che vorrei creare è differente, e prevede che sia il pc con le due schede wifi, ad utilizzarne una (quella con chipset ralink rt61) per collegarsi alla rete protetta wpa-tki e condividere la connessione col fisso tramite il cavo ethernet.

Ho compilato il kernel 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 .Non posso usare il 2.6.27 perchè mi da problemi con l'altra scheda che ha chipset acx111, e il modulo acx sotto quel kernel non compila.

il driver l'ho messo come modulo, non direttamente nel kernel.

All'avvio tutto viene caricato correttamente e infatti posso fare l'ifconfig wlan1 up senza problemi.Il punto è che ci ho provato in tutti i modi ma la rete non viene vista.Cioè se uso iwlist wlan1 scan ecco l'output

```
asus_vento Desktop # iwlist wlan1 scan

wlan1     No scan results

```

questo è ifconfig -a

```
asus_vento Desktop # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ************

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::218:f3ff:fe4d:f693/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:43130 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48104 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:20040102 (19.1 MiB)  TX bytes:12262954 (11.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0x8000

eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr *************

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:656 (656.0 B)  TX bytes:656 (656.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr ************

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000

wlan1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr  *************

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr ***************

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

questo il dmesg dopo aver dato iwlist wlan1 scan

```
asus_vento Desktop # dmesg |tail

phy2 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xff80

phy2 -> rt61pci_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe0ff

phy2 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 0302, rf: 0003, rev: 0002561c.

phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

Registered led device: rt61pci-phy2:radio

Registered led device: rt61pci-phy2:assoc

phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt2561.bin'.

firmware: requesting rt2561.bin

phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 0.8.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan1: link is not ready

```

se lancio wpa_supplicant non in modalità B ecco l'output

```
asus_vento Desktop # wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS

```

sottolineo che a questo punto se ridò dmesg|tail si è aggiunta ancora una scritta come l'ultima "ADDRCONF etcetc"

ho googlato un sacco per capire cosa significhi, ma non sono riuscito a farmi un'idea precisa.Però potrebbe essere il nodo del problema

questo è il wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

network={

        ssid="mio ssid"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="*****************"

        priority=5

        }

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#network={

#       key_mgmt=NONE

#       priority=-9999999

#}

```

questo è il /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default via 192.168.0.1 " )

#iwconfig_eth0="mode managed"

# Si preferisce wpa_supplicant a wireless-tools

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

```

questo l'output di lsmod

```

asus_vento Desktop # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

rt61pci                24320  0

rt2x00pci               7808  1 rt61pci

rt2x00lib              24512  2 rt61pci,rt2x00pci

led_class               4296  1 rt2x00lib

input_polldev           3920  1 rt2x00lib

eeprom_93cx6            2304  1 rt61pci

acx                    78724  0

```

questo è il make.conf

```

asus_vento Desktop # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=k8 -msse2 -m3dnow"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="svg sdl X 3dnow a52 oss aac aalib acpi alsa apm arts bash-completion bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr css cups cvs dbus  dri dts dv  dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg firefox flac ftp gif gphoto2 gtk hal ieee1394 jack java javascript jpeg kde lame  lm_sensors mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg msn multilib musicbrainz nas ncurses nsplugin ogg openal opengl  pam pda pdf png qt3 quicktime scanner speex sse sse2 svga symlink syslog theora tiff timidity truetype usb vorbis wifi win32codecs xcb x264 xcomposite xine xinerama xpm xv xvid zlib "

LINGUAS="it"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

questo è l'emerge --info

```

asus_vento Desktop # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.26-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 23 Mar 2009 01:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=k8 -msse2 -m3dnow"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mtune=k8 -msse2 -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts bash-completion berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog jack java javascript jpeg kde lame lm_sensors midi mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musicbrainz nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pda pdf perl png pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session speex spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs syslog tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Voglio sottolineare, ed è importante secondo me, che se metto la scheda in modalità monitor, con airmon-ng start wlan1, si crea il device mon0

Se lancio airodump-ng --channel 1 wlan1, la rete wireless viene individuata, con il bssid del router e anche il mio fisso che ci si collega.

penso di aver detto tutto.Sono tutto orecchi.Anzi, tutto occhi

----------

## darkice

Ho acquistato una  chiave USB con chipset RT73 

Compilato il driver nel kernel come modulo, creato il link simbolico /etc/init.d/net.wlan2 --> /etc/init.d/net.lo, configurato correttamente il wpa_supplicant.conf

e funziona...si è associato alla rete e va

il punto è che questa chiave non è destinata a questo pc, questo pc deve collegarsi per forza con l'rt61...please help!!!

----------

## djinnZ

con le rt61 (la rt63 simile che avevo ha avuto un grave irrimediabile incidente, guarda caso) ti devi procurare il firmware apposito (che è molto specifico e varia da produttore a produttore, prova tutti quelli che trovi sul sito della ralink), alcune versioni più vecchie richiedevano delle modifiche dirette al file per lavorare con linux mi pare. *Quote:*   

> il modulo acx sotto quel kernel non compila

 hai provato il 2.6.28 e le versioni instabili del driver?

----------

## darkice

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> con le rt61 (la rt63 simile che avevo ha avuto un grave irrimediabile incidente, guarda caso) ti devi procurare il firmware apposito (che è molto specifico e varia da produttore a produttore, prova tutti quelli che trovi sul sito della ralink), alcune versioni più vecchie richiedevano delle modifiche dirette al file per lavorare con linux mi pare.

 

ok proverò i firmware

 *Quote:*   

> il modulo acx sotto quel kernel non compila

 hai provato il 2.6.28 e le versioni instabili del driver?[/quote]

no, non ho visto il 2.6.28...cmq sto bene col 26 per ora...finchè il 28 non entra in stable non lo metto

gli ultimi acx che trovo mettendo l'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS='~amd64' è net-wireless/acx-0.3.37_p20080112...che sono quelli installati

tu intendi quelli sul sito del project acx?

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che uso il kernel hardened non è affidabile come informazione ma il .28 mi ha dato meno grane del .27 (premesso che dal 2.5.14 in poi sono bestemmie continue), mal che vada una prova non dovrebbe farti troppo male, poi ti regoli di conseguenza.

Si intendevo i driver in cvs (lo ho letto cercando per la scheda del mio router) ma richiedono almeno il .27

----------

## darkice

gente, non so se per una pura concomitanza di fattori sfavorevoli o non so cosa...ma da stanotte, dopo che ho levato i firmware scaricati a mano e fatto un emerge rt61-firmware, wpa_supplicant funziona sulla scheda, la quale si collega correttamente

il driver in uso è sempre quello del kernel, compilato come modulo

era tutto settato correttamente, forse (se non c'è differenza tra i firmware installati da portage e quelli messi manualmente da me) la scheda ha avuto più fortuna ad agganciarsi al router...non so, non me lo spiego molto bene, visto che l'unica cosa che ho fatto è stata quell'emerge...

----------

## djinnZ

perchè evidentemente usavi il firmware sbagliato o non veniva caricato correttamente.

----------

## darkice

cmq non ritengo ancora la situazione stabile, in quanto oggi non mi pinga il router nonostante wpa_cli ->status mi dice che è tutto correttamente autenticato ...

vediamo un pò...

----------

